# Warvan Wallpaper Tutorial



## Stino (17. November 2007)

Hallo,

versteh den Vorgang bei dem tut nicht richtig.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/warvan/1345597139/

Würde sich jemand die mühe machen und das mal in Deutsch erklären, wenn möglich mit Bildern. 

Würde gern Screenshots so bearbeiten können, wie es Warvan tut. 
Seine Gallery ist echt gut.

Danke


----------



## schleckerbeck (21. November 2007)

Wenn du uns sagst, was du nicht verstehst, wird sicherlich jemand bereit sein, dir zu helfen. Aber einfach ein "übersetzt mir das mal auf deutsch, inkl. Bilder" wird dir  hier nicht viel bringen...

sc.


----------



## Stino (21. November 2007)

OK, war etwas zu einfach.

Also meine Englischkenntnisse reichen einfach nicht ganz aus um es zu verstehen was er beschriebt. Und leider gibt er nur die englischen Begriffe von PS an.(is ja klar) 

Ich weis nicht wie die im deutschen heißen.


----------



## Leola13 (22. November 2007)

Hai,

für eine einfache Übersetzung der Befehle und Menüs gibt es hier im Forum eine Liste.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## schleckerbeck (22. November 2007)

Da hat Leola13 recht, da gibt's ne Liste. Und falls du die nicht findest, könnte man natürlich auch mit 3 Begriffen bei  recht schnell und einfach ein brauchbares Ergebnis erzielen:
Photoshop deutsch englisch
http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=de-de&q=photoshop+deutsch+englisch&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8

Versuch dich einfach mal ein bisschen reinzulesen, falls du einen bestimmten Schritt nicht verstehst, werden wir ihn dir gern erklären.

sc.


----------

